# Jackson Area Lakes



## Juztyn (Dec 15, 2011)

Has anyone been on, or heard of anybody on any lakes around Jackson or anywhere in lower southern Michigan. My buddy fished Grass Lake on 2.5" a few days last week and another guy from work said he heard rumors of a few guys on Homer Lake. Just wondering if anyone had ventured out anywhere close. I'm really tempted to hit a small lake tomorrow afternoon or Sunday morning.


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

wait until next weekend,some of the ponds are still open in the Dexter area as of yesterday.


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lime lake near Spring Arbor had about 2.5 inches today if i dont go home to get my stuff tomorrow i will do some scouting.


----------



## m hunter (Feb 23, 2005)

I checked on one that I really thought was gonna be ready today, (been able to get on it the first week of december the last 2 yrs) but the edges were VERY nasty and although someone had gotten out about 150 yards onto it, I wasn't "gutsy" enough to head out there by myself. was able to check the stuff that was out about 10ft and had 1" of "slushy" and about 1.5" of "pretty good" ice....think I'll wait


----------



## Juztyn (Dec 15, 2011)

Any update everyone, I really want to get out in the morning, or at least the afternoon.


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

3 shanties out at south lake last night.Chelsea area,did not stop to check ice,but they were in the middle of the lake.I am going to give it a shot tommorow only because I am working today.good luck/be safe.


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

2 1/2 " on south lake this am, and fish didn't bite


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Juztyn (Dec 15, 2011)

Went to Winnawanna Impoundment this morning, plenty of ice 4" or so everywhere we drilled (40 holes), did TERRIBLE, one largemouth about 14" on a tip and nothing else, saw 3 bass on the camera and maybe a dozen gills, not one interested at all. The rest of the lake seemed to be doing horrible also and the DNR was out there harrassing people.

Went to Brills this evening, also about 4" but only drilled maybe 10 holes. Got a 17" northern on a tip and about 15 gills in the shanty. Could have kept maybe two but didnt. Saw a hog Largemouth on the camera and small gills all day. Headed out tomorrow to maybe Batteese lake, heard there were a few dozen people out there today. Any other lakes doing any good?


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

went out on a small lake near Dexter yesterday evening, about 3" -4" of ice. never marked a fish


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Devils, about 20 mins south of jackson is frozen,, mostly small gills biting


----------



## Cs75198 (Jan 23, 2012)

Went out on Gillets lake yesterday. Good solid 4-5 in. right off boat launch. Caught six bluegills and five perch. Not really any size to them though. Make sure your up to code out there COs come out often. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Juztyn (Dec 15, 2011)

How are the lakes doin after Mondays rain and this weather? Anyone been out in the last few days, I wanna get back out asap but am a little nervous.


----------



## Cs75198 (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone been out on Jackson lakes lately?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I was out in hillside county yesterday. Just over 3 inches. Got about 20 perch but had to work for them. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brentp (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone been out on any jackson lakes today I haven't been out in a few days and wanting to go tomorrow any help would be great thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cs75198 (Jan 23, 2012)

Went to Grassy lake in Onsted. Ice was safe 4-5 in. But fishing was horrible. Stayed out for three hours and tried many spots didn't even see a fish. Had a little better luck on Columbia caught four crappies and one real nice gill. Ice on Columbia was 5-6 in. In spots. Good luck.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Juztyn (Dec 15, 2011)

My report says people out on Devils, Batteese and Columbia, Im headin out in the morning, not sure where yet?!?!!?

Anyone wanna head out in a group for safety reasons let me know. Still a little nervous!

CS75198 where at on Columbia, by Clarklake golf course?!?!


----------



## Cs75198 (Jan 23, 2012)

North end


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cs75198 (Jan 23, 2012)

By high school


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Juztyn (Dec 15, 2011)

Any idea what's goin on with the ice around here with this weather lately??


----------

